# Passing of Beverly Police Detective



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective Joshua R. Pickett Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information

He was an OIF/OEF Veteran to which I had the pleasure of serving with in the Army for a tour in Afghanistan from 2010-2011.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Raise a glass. We have the watch from here

Sorry for your loss JD


----------



## NG1992 (Jun 18, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like a young man 

My condolences


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

pahapoika said:


> Sounds like a young man
> 
> My condolences


Born in 76.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

So sad.
Rip


----------

